# Best lightning effect



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey all,
I am looking for a lightning simulator and kind of lean towards the firefly 501. Does anyone have any experience with lightning boxes of any brand?
Thanks!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I use the firefly 501 and I am VERY happy with the results. Last year was the first time and I was able to run two 1500 watt channels for the lights. I was using Huskey brand work lights and they were fine. I Would like something colder and faster so this year I'm going LED. As for the unit itself, nothing could be easier. It's darn near "plug & play". I have to warn you though that I ordered mine around June and was still not sure I'd see it by October last year.


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

This is disconcerting. I was thinking very seriously about purchasing a Firefly box, but at this late date it may be impossible.

I was also curious if anyone would share some tips and tricks around Lightning effects. You know, what you've learned from your experience. If I am able to get a box this year, it will be my first experience with lightning.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at this thread about Firefly:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28895


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

The Firefly made it in time last year and worked really well. I used a guitar amp for speakers.


----------

